# News: Shark sighting Bethany & stingray injures at CHSP



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Just wanted to share..



SOUTH BETHANY SHARK SCARE--- WBOC's Michael Lopardi reported Thursday that the South Bethany Beach Patrol cleared the water for more than an hour after guards spotted a shark about 60 yards from the beach on Wednesday. He said the shark was about 7-feet long swimming south, but the beach patrol could not determine what type of shark it was. This related article also appeared in the Gannett-owned newspapers. Two South Bethany Beach Patrol guards on Sunday were discussing another "fin" sighting around noon on the radio. But the one guard said he couldn't tell for certain if it were a shark.

MAN INJURED BY STINGRAY--- A 34-year-old man was injured and bleeding after he was stung by a stingray in the Cape Henlopen State Park around 11:45 a.m. Sunday. Lewes EMS personnel found him near the plover area on Herring Point. No word yet from DNREC if he were fishing or swimming. He was taken to Beebe Hospital in good condition.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

not fun when the barb goes in your foot. hope he's ok


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a buddy that shark fishes from shore nearly everyday in Lewes and Rehobeth and catches them with amazing frequency. Check out his pictures at Jayflemingphotography.com


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Your buddy has some of the best photos I have ever seen*



chris21 said:


> I have a buddy that shark fishes from shore nearly everyday in Lewes and Rehobeth and catches them with amazing frequency. Check out his pictures at Jayflemingphotography.com


Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Man that's some nice pics!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

wannafishallday said:


> man that's some nice pics!


+1


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

chris21 said:


> I have a buddy that shark fishes from shore nearly everyday in Lewes and Rehobeth and catches them with amazing frequency. Check out his pictures at Jayflemingphotography.com


Great outdoor photography. That guy has a real knack for it.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Jay is a great Photographer . He also has a few pics in the 2009 Delaware Fishing Guide Booklet .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome pics. thanks for sharing.


----------

